# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Help! Discus turning white and dying...

## coryfav

not mine lah. just got a sms from ex-colleague.

told him to do big water change already.

what now?

no details of his tank, but what can i get him to do first?

ta!

----------


## coryfav

sorry, discus EYES turning white...!

----------


## coryfav

heh, realized after i posted this thread, that most members are having family-time now!

thanks for the advice, kunner! my ex-colleague sounded so desperate...

must remind that lazy bum that discus need tip top water condition...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## David

huh?[ :Grin: ] what did kunner said?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

but seriously, first time I heard of discus turning white and dying.. usually for me, its turning black and fins r cramped down

----------


## coryfav

simon, discus eyes turning white lah...![ :Grin: ] 

my ex-colleague sounded so desperate, until i also panicked! then i thought, yeah, discus turn black when sick, so i doublechecked the sms and then... :Smile:  [ :Grin: ] 

anyway, last heard 2 died...[ :Embarassed: ] will check with him later today.

david, kunner said &amp;quot;bad water quality, use heater + yellow powder&amp;quot;. that joker didn't have any yellow powder, so i don't know what happened after that.

will keep you guys updated, on what might have happened to cause this.

thanks!

----------


## Simon

use salt

----------


## kunner

Hi! The discus eyes turn white only with 2 reasons. 1st, the discus is old and 2nd the water quality is bad. The most common case is bad water quality. Simon using salt can help the discus back to healthy but usually cannot help the to clear the eyes unless it is a very minor infection. I have try using yellow powder + heater, although it is slow (about 1~2 months) but it can thoroughly remove the eye infection. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## coryfav

thanks, guys. have just sent him another sms on your latest notes.

let's see...

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/12/2002 11:32:45 AM 
> 
> I have try using yellow powder + heater, although it is slow (about 1~2 months) 
> ----------------


Kun ! what's that yellow powder ? [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## kunner

the jap yellow powder. Though I show u at GAN during the last 5ft planted setup. A bit of exp but effective.[: :Smile: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/12/2002 1:31:10 PM 
> 
> the jap yellow powder. Though I show u at GAN during the last 5ft planted setup. A bit of exp but effective.[:] 
> ----------------


Oh ! that yellow powder ! thks.

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## eZion

You mean the yellow powder &amp;quot;BeFuran&amp;quot;?

----------


## kelstorm

it comes in a sachet form.. with jap words on it.. usually abt $2 each...

----------


## coryfav

BeFuran seems to be a non-Japanese version, an alternative for those who can't read those Japanese instructions.

but we've tried and think they're different...[: :Smile: ]

----------

